# Cher: "Ich bin doppelt so alt wie alle anderen!"



## Mandalorianer (17 Dez. 2010)

*Sie nahm sich in Berlin viel Zeit für ihre Fans
Cher: "Ich bin doppelt so alt wie alle anderen!"​*

Tauchte Schauspielerin und Sängerin Cher (64) zuvor noch mit oranger Haarpracht und Klebeband hinterm Ohr auf, zeigte sie sich auf der Deutschlandpremiere ihres neuen Films Burlesque in Berlin wieder mit schwarzen Haaren und dick eingepackt mit Schal und Winterjacke. So winterfest nahm sie sich dann auch viel Zeit für ihre Fans und war ganz gerührt, dass so viele Menschen für sie in der Kälte zitterten.

„Ich weiß das wirklich zu schätzen, jeder der es hier draußen in der Kälte aushält, ist ein wirklicher Fan.“ Außerdem verriet sie, dass sie sich sehr stark mit ihrer Rolle „Tess“, der Chefin der Burlesque-Lounge, identifizieren kann. „Es steckt eine Menge Cher in Tess und auch eine Menge Tess in Cher. Tess macht wirklich eine harte Zeit durch und auch ich habe schon harte Zeiten in meinem Leben erlebt. Ich konnte mich perfekt in Tess hineinversetzen, weil auch sie schon etwas älter ist und aufgeben musste, was sie am liebsten macht. Es war wirklich eine interessante Rolle für mich, weil ich mindestens doppelt so alt war, wie alle anderen Frauen am Set.“

Anschließend verriet sie noch ihren Beauty-Tipp: „Das Geheimnis der Schönheit liegt darin viel zu lachen und witzig zu sein. Ich denke, jede Frau ist auf ihre Weise schön, es hat viel mit dem Selbstbewusstsein zu tun. Mit einem netten Lachen kommst du immer weiter im Leben.“ 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## krawutz (18 Dez. 2010)

Das mit dem "doppelt so alt" dürfte aber ganz paar Teile von ihr nicht betreffen.


----------



## syd67 (18 Dez. 2010)

wenn sie ein hirn haette wuerde ich zustimmen aber ihre moepse sind nicht
halb so alt genauso wie manch andere teile! die frau ist *******!


----------

